# Ghost ship



## oldscrote (Jul 21, 2014)

A very nice old boat on the Ohio river

http://queencitydiscovery.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/the-ghost-ship.html

and some video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IIN7gRSrpY


----------



## night crawler (Jul 21, 2014)

Saw the video a while ago but the blog is much better.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow thats awesome! 
Shame it's ended up that creek without an..err...paddle!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for the link I really enjoyed this.


----------



## wrx0211 (Aug 3, 2014)

really enjoyed that.....


----------



## Falkirk (Sep 11, 2014)

That's one thing I've never seen in Scotland.... yet


----------

